# iPhone 4 spyware



## Mrs_Mathias (Nov 19, 2012)

In an effort to be as transparent as possible to my BH, I am researching keyloggers/spyware for my cell phone so he has full access to my information at all times. I already got a keylogger for my work computer and home laptop.

However, all the spyware I can find for my cell phone requires it to be jailbroken. That makes me nervous, in terms of updating/warranty etc. I am the type to keep my phone for years before upgrading - went straight from original iPhone to iPhone 4, so I want to take care of my phone. Does anyone know of any legitimate apps that my iPhone could support that would give the same types of info/access?

Thanks.


----------



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know of any spyare to use on the iPhone 4, but I am also interested to know. There was something out there, however it doesn't work with the new iOS 6 update.

I commend you on being so forth coming in your effort to be transparent. More WS's should be this way!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Let your BH back up your phone. Deleted texts can be retrieved from the back up. 

Set up your 'find my iphone' app and give him the password. He can use another phone, or go onto the web to see where your phone is at.


----------



## Mrs_Mathias (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

When you "Back-up" or "sync" your iPhone with your home computer it stores all texts, even deleted ones in a file that can be accessed through iTunes.

Do not jailbreak the phone - voids the warranty and might cause it to stop working it not properly done.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

jailbreaking won't be an issue with warranty or updating..if it is done properly..

just reset the phone to factory state when you want to have it serviced


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jailbreak your phone if that's the only way. Worst case scenario, your phone needs an "out of warranty" replacement, which in the case of an iPhone 4, is only $150. You could drop it in a tank of water, take the phone into an Apple store, and get a replacement for it for that price. Pretty cheap compared to a marriage.

In terms of updating, a little bit of an uglier situation, but still less hassle than a divorce.

C


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

you can also buy a warrant from square trade..they give warranty inspite of jailbreaking it.


----------



## Mrs_Mathias (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks all. I will talk with Matt about this and see what he prefers.


----------

